# im going to fuerteventura



## carrienpa (7 Jan 2008)

hi everyone...................
for my brithday i am planning to go to fuerteventura..........for a week can anyone give me info on price of food on average and drink and is the nightlife any good please reply to me thanks for yer help
from Carrie


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2008)

Have you been to the Canaries before? Fuerteventura is probably a little cheaper than Tenerife, GC and lanzarote.  Local beer, _Dorada, _isn't bad at all and can be got for about €1.50 for a long neck bottle.  Possible to get a decent main course for two with a couple of drinks for about €20 - €25.

Nightlife? Very much depends on exactly where in Fuerteventura you are going - Corralejo is the main resort but it's not exactly buzzing - there are nightclubs, sure, and late bars - but in general Fuerte is not really that kind of place as it's fairly laid back.  Plenty of great restaurants though and absolutely magnificent beaches.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jan 2008)

Fuerte is much quieter than other Canaries. Caleta de Fuste would be one resort Irish operators go to. Jandia in the south is lovely. Beaches in Fuerte are amazing, but remember, it's very windy too. Corralejo in the north would, as mentioned, be the main resort and from there you can take ferry to Playa Blanca in Lanzarote for a day which is only a few miles across the channel. Nightlife is there but you might have to search a bit if you're used to "good craic" like at home. Food & drink all cheap enough and good variety.

check out
http://www.fuerteventura.com/


----------



## muffin1973 (8 Jan 2008)

Carrienpa, if you're going to Corralejo, check out the Rock Island Bar, just up the road from Mango on the main strip.  We were there in November and ended up there most nights - good live music, and one of the best pubs in Corralejo (we found anyway).  Also if you get down past Music Square, there was a really laid back cocktail bar, with really strong cocktails and great snacks - it's opposite the Blue Rock bar which was basic but had good music and decent beer...

HTH

M


----------



## PATMAC (14 Jan 2008)

Just back from Coreljo spent Xmas there. A great restaurant is la Sombrero(need to book), Rock Cafe and seven pints are good for a night out. Finnegans is a nice spot for beer but stay clear of the commercial centre horrible place as they all are in the Canaries. Good beaches but watch out for naked German people.


----------



## Guest127 (15 Jan 2008)

PATMAC said:


> . Good beaches but watch out for naked German people.


 
can you be more specific please. need to know what to look out for ie young of old, fat or fit and more importantly male or female  

ps any photos


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2008)

I can confirm that all of the above are on view. 

(nudist areas are not signposted or any way segregated either BTW)

I got the distinct impression from their poses and grins that with some, there was a definite exhibitionist element as well!


----------



## Nedtastic (17 Jan 2008)

Stay away from Caleta de Fuste if you like sandy beaches. The one in Caleta is man made and rubbish ..... Correljo is much better


----------



## Guest127 (18 Jan 2008)

stayed in caleta last may and while I only walked around the beach on that pathway I didn't think it was rubbish. very safe for small children, plenty of space and well sheltered.


----------

